# Certificate of Occupancy



## joetheinspector (Feb 18, 2011)

We have a co-op (Grocery store) Occupancy M type VB, approx. 9,000 sq feet, not sprinklered

The Electrical contractor is not finished. The building has no electrical, mech, plumbing inspection and the fire alarm system has not been tested.

The co-op wants to stock the store (completely, all shelves, frez and frig units). We are not allowing them to stock until these inspections are done.

Question #1 would you allow the store to be stocked?

Question #2 Is Certificate of Occupancy for moving stock into building or just the general public?

Question #3 Do you have a definition for Occupancy?


----------



## Yankee (Feb 18, 2011)

There is a standard "fitting and furnishing" CO form that is nicely compressive. I'll try to link you to it or send it to your PM address but I can't right now.

Whether you choose to allow that at this time only you can really say given the situation. If there is no life hazard and the stuff isn't in the way of future inspections, , ,that would be a "maybe" from me. The fire alarm would need to work especially if adjacent buildings might be affected.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 18, 2011)

We require all life safety items to be tested and operational at the time a store is stocked. We give a verbal ok and if the main office wants it in writing it is a simple form letter. The only CO we issue is a final.



> The co-op wants to stock the store (completely, all shelves, frez and frig units). We are not allowing them to stock until these inspections are done.


Yes these should be inspected before being stocked. In my seismic zone the shelving may require a special inspector


----------



## High Desert (Feb 18, 2011)

1. we allow it if they have at least had final inspections, with no hazardous corrections

2. my opinion is a CO is required for the intended use, not stocking. sometimes I want to see aisles for egress with all the merchandise

3. occupancy is when they use it for its intended use


----------



## mjesse (Feb 18, 2011)

We would require all of the final inspections to be performed. If there are outstanding issues, we would make them conditions of temporary occupancy.

Permission to stock may be granted and/or revoked at the AHJ's discretion.

Final CO and all approval required prior to opening for business.

mj


----------



## steveray (Feb 18, 2011)

How are they going to stock the freezers with no power?

#1 Probably

#2 Public

#3 No definition


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2011)

Question #1 would you allow the store to be stocked? *Yes, after first round of final inspections, if there are no life/safety issues*

Question #2 Is Certificate of Occupancy for moving stock into building or just the general public?  _*IMHO, general public*_

Question #3 Do you have a definition for Occupancy? *Not officially, I would say when the occupancy is intended to be fully utilized. We've allowed restaurants to have soft open/training nights, if there are not any life/safety issues, prior to issuing the C.O.*


----------



## Yankee (Feb 18, 2011)

This is what I use

*TEMPORARY CERTIFICATE OF OCCUPANCY*

For the purpose of INSTALLING FIXTURES, MERCHANDISING & STOCKING

The following information is to be used as a guideline to allow contractors and building owners to begin installing fixtures, moving furniture, merchandise, or stock into their buildings prior to issuance of a final Certificate of Occupancy. This information is not inclusive of all the requirements; it is intended to address the most common issues that arise. Failure of the contractor or building owner to abide by the requirements of the temporary Certificate of Occupancy or neglect to call for appropriate inspections can result in the fixtures, furniture, merchandise, or stock being removed from the building before additional inspections are conducted. Failure to obtain a final Certificate of Occupancy prior to allowing employees or the public to occupy the building is a violation of New Hampshire Building Codes.



*Definitions:*

• Fixtures – equipment that is fixed, attached, or movable that is intended for permanent use within the building. Examples: racks and modular workstations.

• Racks – any combination of vertical, horizontal, or diagonal members that support stored material.

• Furniture – equipment that is not fixed or attached to the building that is used in readying an area for occupancy or use. Examples: desks, tables, chairs, file cabinets, shelves, display cases, bed frames, headboards, etc.

• Merchandising or Stocking – product that is brought into the building to be displayed, or stored on shelves and racks, etc. These items can be for the purpose of retail/wholesale sales or for internal use.

• Temporary Certificate of Occupancy – issued for a portion(s) of a building that may safely be occupied prior to completion of the building.



*Regulated Furnishings*: The following items are regulated by this policy.

Fixtures: Minimum requirements prior to installing fixtures in a building.

• All overhead inspections in the area to be fixtured must be completed or prior approval to install fixtures must be obtained from all inspection departments.

• Placement of the fixtures shall not interfere with future inspections or work that is not completed.

• If fixtures must be installed in an area that requires additional inspections, approval from the appropriate inspection department must be obtained prior to installing the fixtures.

• Fire hydrants shall be installed, in service, and remain accessible.



*Merchandising, Stocking, and Furniture*: Minimum requirements prior to merchandising or stocking.

• Compliment of fire extinguishers must be evenly distributed throughout the building.

• Automatic sprinkler system must be in place, inspected, and approved as operational by the fire inspector. If the automatic sprinkler system is required to be monitored then monitoring must be in place or an approved fire watch shall be provided.

• Fire alarm and detection system shall be in place and the extent of operation shall be at the discretion of the inspector conducting the inspection based on the commodity classification, storage arrangement, and occupancy classification.

• Functional smoke test of all duct detectors shall be conducted, tied into the fire alarm and detection system, and approved.

• Special locking devices on exit/exit access doors shall be completely installed and acceptance tests approved or such devices must remain disabled until approved by the fire official.

• Work on all exit doors shall be completed with the appropriate hardware in place.

•All exits and access to the exits must remain free from trash and construction debris. This includes all stairwells and the exit discharge area.

•Areas that are being merchandised or stocked shall not interfere with unfinished work or inspections.

•Fire hydrants shall be installed, in service, and remain accessible.



*Unregulated Furnishings*: The following items are not intended to be regulated by this policy.

•Kitchen/Break room – permanently attached furnishings such as cabinets and countertops.

•Hotel – permanently attached furnishing such as headboards, dressers, and end tables.

•Plumbing and electrical fixtures.



*Temporary Certificate of Occupanc*y: Minimum requirements in order to obtain a Temporary Certificate of Occupancy:

(The building inspector and fire inspector must both approve issuance of the Temporary Certificate of Occupancy).



•Automatic sprinkler system must be completed and approved by the fire inspector. If the automatic sprinkler system is required to be monitored then monitoring must be in place or an approved fire watch shall be provided.

•Fire watch is not intended to replace monitoring, it is only to be used on a temporary basis and must be conducted in a manner approved by the Hickory Fire Prevention Bureau.

•Fire alarm and detection system must be installed, inspected, and approved by the fire official.

•Functional smoke test of all duct detectors shall be conducted, tied into the fire alarm and detection system, and approved by the fire official.

•Special locking devices on exit/exit access doors shall be completed and acceptance tests approved.

•Fire extinguishers shall be in place.

•Temporary partitions or other approved methods of segregating areas that are not approved to be occupied must be sufficient to keep individuals from unauthorized areas.

•Unfinished areas and unoccupied floors or adjacent spaces awaiting upfit shall be separated by approved construction. If the building is protected by a automatic sprinkler system, the unfinished areas and unoccupied floors or adjacent spaces awaiting upfit shall be protected.

•Fire hydrants shall be installed, in service, and remain accessible.



*The inspector(s) have the authority to delay or suspend the installation of fixtures, moving furniture, merchandise, or stock into the building, or the temporary Certificate of Occupancy if a condition exists that could create an unsafe situation.*


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Feb 18, 2011)

Stocking involves the materials and the employees.

Employees present in the store is at least occupancy.

Temp C of O has been used by many jurisdictions.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 18, 2011)

This is my policy,

Question #1 would you allow the store to be stocked? Yes, after first round of final inspections, if there are no life/safety issues

Question #2 Is Certificate of Occupancy for moving stock into building or just the general public? IMHO, general public

Question #3 Do you have a definition for Occupancy? Not officially, I would say when the occupancy is intended to be fully utilized. We've allowed restaurants to have soft open/training nights, if there are not any life/safety issues, prior to issuing the C.O.

Thanks fatboy!

Yankee, that's good too!


----------



## FredK (Feb 18, 2011)

While I don't see many issues and a lot of questions.   Here before any type of stocking we have fire marshal's approval required also.  He in agreement that that is for stocking only or whatever he will allow.  I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that there is partial electrical (for lights, freezers, etc...) that has been inspected and mostly what I would call minor details left to be done in this case.

Question #1 would you allow the store to be stocked?

Yes.

Question #2 Is Certificate of Occupancy for moving stock into building or just the general public?

We have a temp C of O for the stocking and they need a final to get the C of O before being able to open to the public.

Question #3 Do you have a definition for Occupancy?

C of O states the building, type of construction and occupancy and date it is issued.  Basicly means we agree that it complies with the code as built.

As for temp C of O's they are individually looked at an approved by after there is discussion of others involved (planning, engineering, fire, health, etc...) if a temp would make the possiblity of someone trying to open without a final.  Bottom line is we make them sign a power agreement that can be revoked if they fail to complete a final.  Have had Wal-Mart's/Dollar General type stores rent generators to power freezers when their electrican failed to get stuff done on time.  Get's the attention of the powers to be real fast(owners not my bosses).


----------

